# Yeast Dna Map News



## jeremy (12/2/09)

Hi All,

Heard about the following article this morning on JJJ news, they have mapped the DNA of yeast strains. 

"We now have a view of the variation across the entire species, which will allow us to make better combinations for better uses of things like beer and wine,"


Linky


----------



## MHB (12/2/09)

There is lots of good work going on all around the world; gean sequencing is finally telling us how different strains of yeast came about and their relationship to echother.



This is an interesting article on Lager, explains why there is such a big difference between the dry and sweet lagers (for want of a better description)



http://www.newscientist.com/article...-the-cold-twice.html?feedId=online-news_rss20New Scientist



MHB


----------



## Kenny the plumber (12/2/09)

Think I read some where about some mad scientist who pulled some yeast out of a bug in some amber. It was some millions of years old and he managed to culture it. Using it to make beer in America now I think.


----------



## raven19 (12/2/09)

Nice find.

From article:
"...They also looked at wild strains found in oak bark."

So if game, you could do away with yeast, and just throw some oak bark into the fermentor... can't say I'd do it though.


----------



## unterberg (12/2/09)

There has been a lot of interest for hundreds of years. The reason is pretty obvious - we love beer!

But with the advancing biotechnology there is a whole new dimension of generating yeasties possible. Have a look for example at the attached article.
I used to manipulate the genome of yeasties myself for my Master a while ago. Its pretty basic methodology and neither difficult nor expensive. You just got to figure out what you want to achieve - meaning is it really going to improve the beer in the end or just change one bit for the better and another thing for the worse.... 

View attachment nbt1196_1540.pdf


----------



## katzke (12/2/09)

Now one of the mad scientists needs to modify yeast so it does not poop alcohol.

I know I blaspheme on a home brew forum but just look at the possibilities. You could be driving home from a big party and weaving all over the road because you are flirting with your wife and get stopped by the local authority. When asked how much you have had to drink you could belch and say pints of certified non-alcoholic beer.


----------



## Ronin (12/2/09)

Unterberg said:


> There has been a lot of interest for hundreds of years. The reason is pretty obvious - we love beer!
> 
> But with the advancing biotechnology there is a whole new dimension of generating yeasties possible. Have a look for example at the attached article.
> I used to manipulate the genome of yeasties myself for my Master a while ago. Its pretty basic methodology and neither difficult nor expensive. You just got to figure out what you want to achieve - meaning is it really going to improve the beer in the end or just change one bit for the better and another thing for the worse....



I love that the research made it into a nature journal.


----------



## Kenny the plumber (14/2/09)

katzke said:


> Now one of the mad scientists needs to modify yeast so it does not poop alcohol.
> 
> I know I blaspheme on a home brew forum but just look at the possibilities. You could be driving home from a big party and weaving all over the road because you are flirting with your wife and get stopped by the local authority. When asked how much you have had to drink you could belch and say pints of certified non-alcoholic beer.






My cousins wife is a hypnotist she says see can hypnotize me to get drunk on lemonade. Will keep you posted.


----------



## braufrau (14/2/09)

Unterberg said:


> There has been a lot of interest for hundreds of years. The reason is pretty obvious - we love beer!
> 
> But with the advancing biotechnology there is a whole new dimension of generating yeasties possible. Have a look for example at the attached article.
> I used to manipulate the genome of yeasties myself for my Master a while ago. Its pretty basic methodology and neither difficult nor expensive. You just got to figure out what you want to achieve - meaning is it really going to improve the beer in the end or just change one bit for the better and another thing for the worse....



That's interesting stuff. I thought the requirements that it didn't contain foreign genes or antibiotic resistance genes was pretty cool. But it wouldn't have been the case if it had been developed in Australia , mutter mutter.


----------



## katzke (14/2/09)

Kenny the plumber said:


> My cousins wife is a hypnotist she says see can hypnotize me to get drunk on lemonade. Will keep you posted.



But can she hypnotize you to not get drunk drinking beer? That is the 100-dollar question.

I already know you can talk someone into getting or acting drunk. I had a few dates with a gal when I was visiting relatives, a long time ago, that was a real cheap date. After half a beer she was so gone you could have had your way with her if that was what you wanted to do. Not that I was interested in her for just her body. Lets see how can I get out of this? I guess you will just have to take the story for what the intended idea about suggestive thought is. No wait some may still misunderstand. I think I will just stop while I am behind.

I just wonder how this will translate from American English to Aussie?


----------

